# Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen



## stepp64 (14. Nov. 2006)

Hallo,

meine Familie und ich (wobei es eher ich und meine Familie heißen müsste, aber das schreibt man ja nicht so  wollen uns nächstes Jahr auch einen kleinen Gartenteich anlegen. Wir wohnen in einem Reihenhaus am Rande von Leipzig mit ca. 150m² Garten. Geplant sind so ca. 3x2 Meter (eventuell auch 4x3, das weiss ich noch nicht so genau). An der tiefsten Stelle soll er auf einer Fläche von 1x1 Meter ca. 1 Meter tief sein, damit die Fische darin überwintern können. Der Rest dann eher so zwischen 40 und 60 cm. Das ganze möchte ich als Zierteich anlegen. An dem einen Ufer plane ich eine kleine Terasse wo man in einer lauen Sommernacht bei einem Gläschen Rotwein auf den illuminierten Teich blicken kann und dem Plätschern des Miniwasserfalls lauscht. So der Plan.....

Nun habe ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt so ziemlich Null Ahnung vom Teich, wollte aber die Winterzeit dazu nutzen mich kundig zu machen. Ich kenne mich weder mit Fischen noch mit Pflanzen oder der ganzen Technik aus, welche man zwar kaufen kann, ich mir aber nicht sicher bin ob ich dass auch alles benötige  

Fische sollen natürlich auch rein. Ich dachte erst mal an so 10 Goldfische oder halt eine andere Art. Hauptsache sie sind nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll. Da muss ich mich auch erst schlau machen, was es so gibt.

Pflanzen: Hm, drei große Fragezeichen... Gräser gefallen mir ganz gut. Seerose sicher auch. Ansonsten hoffe ich viele Hinweise hier im Forum zu finden, damit ich da ein vernünftiges Gleichgewicht zwischen Pflanzen und Fischen finde. Gibt es eigentlich so eine Art Faustformel in der Art x Liter Wasser pro Fisch und x Stück Pflanzen pro Fisch?

Zur Technik kann ich auch nicht viel sagen. Muss ich erst mal lesen was wirklich notwendig ist und was damit im Winter passiert etc.

Tja das wars erst mal fürs erste. Hoffe ihr werdet meine Fragen ertragen.

schöne Grüße aus Sachsen
Sven


----------



## Annett (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Ja hallo Fastnachbar! 

Herzlich Willkommen on Board!

Was die Teichgröße anbelangt, solltest Du wirklich so groß wie irgend möglich bauen. Erstens läuft ein größerer Teich einfach viel stabiler als ein kleiner und zweitens hat der Teichbau ein gewisses Suchtpotential.  Die meisten hier wissen ganz genau, was ich damit meine. 

Wenn man einen Teich mit dem Ziel Zierteich richtig anlegt und den Fischbestand von Anfang an gering hält + nix zufüttert, dann kann man oftmals auf Technik verzichten.
Vielleicht möchtest Du aber auch ein sanftes Bachplätschern beim Weintrinken genießen? Dann braucht es zumindest eine Pumpe, die ab und an läuft.
Wenn Du auf Filter und Co. verzichten möchtest, dann brauchst Du auf jeden Fall ein ordentliches Substrat im Teich, z.B. Kies mit einer Körnung von 2-8mm oder Verlegesand. 
Vielleicht ließt Du Dir mal im Bereich Fachbeiträge die wichtig markierten in Ruhe durch?! Da stecken schon jede Menge Infos drin.

Mit den gesuchten Formeln ist das immer so eine Sache... der eine füttert nichts zu, brauch daher auch keinen Filter und etwas weniger Pflanzen (sie binden die Nährstoffe), der andere hält Koi, hat kaum Pflanzen, braucht einen großen Schwerkraftfilter mit allem drum und dran und muß sich ab und an mit größeren Teilwasserwechseln rumschlagen damit es den Fischen gut geht.

Vielleicht stellst Du uns mal eine Skizze/Foto vom Garten ein und zeichnest dazu Deine bisherigen Vorstellungen! Wir bringen dann noch ein paar Ideen dazu. Wirst sehen, gerade im Winter ist die beste Zeit zum Planen. 
Und wenn Du magst... manchmal machen wir auch "Hausbesuche".   

Ach ja: Wehe Du kaufst Dir Goldfische! Die gibts nächstes Jahr von mir... höchstpersönlich. Einverstanden?  
Die sind wie die Karnickel! 


________________________________
Viele Grüße von der Nordlandebahn ....

Annett


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Du hast den Vorteil das Forum vor dem Teichbau gefunden zu haben.

Lies dich erstmal durch, das wird dir sicher helfen, besonders die Fachbeiträge im Forum sind wie vieles hier sehr hilfreich für einen Neuling.

Auf jedenfall nichts überstürtzen.

Baue so groß wie möglich du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen wenn du dich mit den Hobby Gartenteich anfreundest.

Eine von vielen Möglichkeiten wäre,

bei einer Grösse von 3*4m, könntest du sogar auf eine Tiefe von 1,20m kommen, das würde deinen Fischen noch besser gefallen.
Du müsstest aber um die Tiefe zu erreichen an einer Uferseite (am besten Terrassenseite fast senkrecht in die Tiefe.
Diese Seite müsstest du natürlich absichern, am besten mit Drahtgeflecht und Beton oder gleich mit einer Betonmauer.
Damit so eine steile Böschung auch noch natürlich aussieht, kann man das noch mit Pflanztaschenmatten dekorieren.
karsten hat dazu einige gute Seiten hier geschrieben.

Die andere Uferseite könntest du dann in eine Sumpfzone auslaufen lassen um so die nötigen und vor allem für das biologische Gleichgewicht wichtigen Pflanzen unterzubringen.

In einem Teich in der Größenordnung die du anstrebst würde ich keine Kois halten.
__ Stichlinge, Bitterlinge sind Fische die vom ersten Anblick nicht so schön sind, das Verhalten aber entschädigt für vieles... 

Naja und Annett versorgt dich dann noch mit sächsischen 1A Goldis ... 

Zu den verschiedenen Filtermöglichkeiten kannst du dich noch einlesen, bei keiner Fütterung, vernünftigen Besatz und den geeigneten Pflanzen wirst du wenn überhaupt keinen großartigen Filter brauchen.


----------



## stepp64 (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hm. Ich will jetzt ganz ehrlich sein. Ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren schon einen ganz ganz ganz kleinen Gartenteich aus Plaste angelegt. Der hat aber nur 120 Liter  Dort hatte ich dieses Jahr 3 kleine Goldfische und drei Pflanzen reingesetzt. Ich habe nichts hinzugefüttert und keinerlei Technik eingebaut. Nur alle 4-8 Wochen musste ich das Wasser wechseln, weil man die Fische nicht mehr sehen konnte   Ich hoffe ihr schlagt mich nicht dafür. Ich hab immerhin schon mitbekommen, dass das wohl nicht die optimalen Bedingungen für Fische sind. Die Fische sind nun wegen des herannahenden Winters in ein Aquarium umgezogen. Hoffe das die das überstehen. Jedenfalls würden das dann die ersten Bewohner meines neuen Teiches werden. Kann man eigentlich aus dem alten Plasteteich irgendwie einen Filter bauen?

Meine Planungen gingen genau in diese Richtung, möglichst wenig Technik einzusetzen. Da würde ich auch weniger Fische in kauf nehmen. Das mit dem wenig bis gar nicht Füttern kommt mir ebenfalls entgegen. Das würde ich bestimmt immer vergessen  Naja, hauptsache das Wasser bleibt klar und den Fischen geht es gut. Wenn die dann noch dafür sorgen, das ich beim __ Wein trinken nicht durch Mücken gepisackt werde, dann wäre ja alles gut.

Eine Skizze kommt sicher demnächst, die muss ich nur erst zeichnen  

Na dann auch viele Grüße
allerdings mehr von der halbfertigen Südlandebahn....

Gruß Sven


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven!

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an:

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN und viel Erfolg bei der Teichplanung! Hast Dir ja wirklich einen guten Zeitpunkt dafür ausgesucht.


----------



## jochen (14. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

deine Plasteschüssel kannst du verwenden um einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter daraus zu bauen.

Den Pflanzenfilter mit einen kurzen Bachlauf mit den neuen Teich verbinden, und schon kannst du deinen Rotwein mit einem Plätschern im Hintergrund genießen.

PS. Moderlischen jagen gerne Mücken.


----------



## Annett (15. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

mein Vorschlag wäre auch ein Pflanzenfilter gewesen.
Mußt halt nur etwas Geschick bei der Anbindung zum Teich/Bachlauf haben, da sich die Plasteteiche nicht so richtig mit der Teichfolie verbinden lassen.

Bei der momentan geplanten Größe würde ich es bei den vorhandenen 3 Goldfischen belassen. 
Mit viel Glück sind sie gleichgeschlechtlich und Du wirst Dir nie Sorgen machen müssen, wo Du den Nachwuchs ordentlich unterbringen kannst.
Vielleicht setzt Du zu den 3 Goldis dann noch einige __ Moderlieschen?!

Die unterschiedlichsten Anregungen, wie so ein Teich hinterher mal aussehen kann findest Du im Album, in den persönlichen Alben der User und in diesem Sammelthread.  Da braucht man aber viel Zeit zum durchforsten. Aber die hast Du ja den ganzen Winter über...  

P.S.: Südlandebahn?? Ich hoffe Ihr gehört nicht zu den Zwangsumgesiedelten und mußtet deswegen umziehen/neubauen!? :?


----------



## stepp64 (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Annett,

ne ne, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Ich denke nur, das wir die Flieger wieder mehr mitbekommen werden, wenn die Südlandebahn fertig ist. Vorallem, weil ja dann Nachts an die 50 DHL-Flieger auf dieser Landebahn starten und landen sollen. Im Moment ist es ja recht ruhig. Von dem Flugverkehr der Nordlandebahn bekommen wir eigentlich nichts mit. Das war vor, als wir vor 7 Jahren einzogen anders. Da flog im Sommer so alle 20 Minuten einer über unser Haus weg. Allerdings noch relativ hoch. Die Fahrwerke waren zwar schon drausen, den Pilot konnte man aber noch nicht erkennen  Da die neue Südlandebahn aber etwas gedreht wurde und nun parallel zur A14 geht, werden wir (hoffentlich) dann auch noch nicht so viel Lärm haben. Na mal sehen.

Das mit dem Pflanzenfilter ist eine gute Idee. Ich glaube ich werd das so machen. Meine Vorstellungen gehen dahin, den Plasteteich oberhalb des Teiches anzubringen und von dort einen kleinen Bachlauf zum Teich zu bauen. Damit hätte das teil einen Nutzen. Mir ist allerdings im Moment noch gar nicht klar, wie ich das anstellen soll. Sowohl die Uferbegrenzung als auch die Übergänge bei einer solchen Konstruktion bereiten mir ein wenig Kopfweh :? 
Im Moment bin ich da etwas planlos und hoffe hier noch viele Tips zu funden.

Zur Uferbegrenzung steht ja in den Einsteigerhinweisen, man soll das Ufer nur ca. 30°-35° abfallen lassen. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich bei 1m tiefe 6m Breite an der Oberfläche benötige. So viel Platz hab ich nicht. Es muss also steiler reingehen. Flacher geht auch nicht, da ich keinen Keller habe und die Fische drausen überwintern sollen. Bei einem steilen Ufer soll man aber wieder mit Beton abfangen was wieder ein Haufen Arbeit ist. Und wie versteck ich die Folie, dass man sie nicht sieht? Ich möchte keine Kiesgrube haben. Mein Teich soll rings herum schön bewachsen sein (außer da wo die Terasse hin soll), damit man das Gefühl hat, mitten im Grünen zu sitzen.

Na mal sehen, eventuell schaffe ich es ja am WE eine kleine Skizze zu zeichnen, dann können wir ja hier weiter fachsimpeln  

einen sonnigen Donnerstag
Ciao Sven


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

da mein Teich trotz seines Alters nicht ganz fertig ist, könnte ich Dir, gerade was die Übergänge zum Land angeht, verschieden gute Lösungen zeigen.  
Der Weg ist ja auch nicht der weiteste.
Also, wenn Du/Ihr mal Zeit habt... Tag zuvor eine PN an mich und wir bekommen das eingetaktet.  Aber bitte nicht bei Minusgraden, dann läßt sich die Teichfolie nämlich nicht mehr bewegen.

Ansonsten schau mal bei www.naturagart.de rein. Die haben ein paar ordentlich Zeichungen/Lösungen für jedes Ufer. Kann man ja auch günstiger nachbauen/abwandeln.
Bei unseren Fachbeiträgen fehlen leider noch ein paar anschauliche Skizzen. Aber das kostet alles Zeit.... 
Wenn ich Deine Vorstellungen so lese, dann wäre der Teich von Jürgen (Dr.J) ja etwas für Dich, oder?

Übrigens, wir haben hier schon seit Jahren Lärmschutzfenster und Lüfter vom Flughafen. (Tagschutzzone, also gaaanz nah dran.. wie sag ich immer: ich könnte fast nen Stein auf die Landebahn werfen  ) 
Diese Nacht hat mich um 4.15Uhr tatsächlich mal so ein Krachflieger wach bekommen.  

Also denne, schönen Tag!


----------



## stepp64 (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo,

nach der Winterpause (in der ich leider wenig Zeit hatte mich intensiv mit meinem Teichbau zu beschäftigen) bin ich nun wieder zurück und möchte gleich mal eure Meinung zu meinem, Teichplan lesen. Leider kann ich den Teich nicht viel größer wie 3,50m x 3,00m machen. Mehr gibt unser Reihenhausgrundstück nicht her. Auch möchten wir noch ein wenig Garten haben und nicht alles Teich.

Auf dem Foto sieht man durch den Gartenschlauch markiert die äußere Form des Teiches. Inzwischen hab ich den Schlauch aber noch etwas weiter gelegt. Irgendwie kam mir das doch zu klein vor. Links möchte ich den Teich relativ flach halten (ca. 20 - 50 cm). Rechts soll dann der tiefe Bereich von ca. 1m sein. Nun schon das erste Problem: Um bei einer Breite von ca. 3,00m auf 1m tief zu gehen bleiben mir nur ca. 60cm auf beiden Seiten. Ich find das relativ steil. Spricht da etwas dagegen von wegen Stabilität und so? Der Boden ist ab ca. 25 cm Tiefe sehr harter Lehmboden. Zumindest komm ich ab da nur noch mit der Spitzhacke weiter. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen es hält. Mit Beton möchte ich eigentlich nicht arbeiten, dass ist mir persönlich zu aufwändig.

Würde denn das Verhältnis Pflanzbereich zur Wassermenge stimmen? Nach wie vor sollen nur meine drei Goldis rein. Eventuell noch 2-3 andere Fische. Aber mehr nicht. Ich möchte auch möglichst ohne Filter etc. auskommen. Ich plane in den alten Plasteteich einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen. Der soll dann ca. 50 cm über dem Teich in dem Aushub eingebaut werden. Von dort aus ein kleiner Bachlauf wieder zurück zum Teich. Ich hoffe, dass dadurch genug O2 ins Wasser kommt und die Pflanzen ausreichen den Teich zu reinigen. 

Am Sonnabend soll es nun losgehen mit den Grabarbeiten. Wäre also schön, wenn ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps gegen Anfängerfehler geben könntet. Im Moment bin ich noch flexibel, da ich noch nichts weiter gekauft habe. Gerne dürft Ihr in meinem Plan herum malen, es sollte halt bloß die Außenmaße nicht wesentlich überschreiten. Ach ja, die Pflanzen in der Nähe des Teiches sind inzwischen versetzt (auch das Mandelbäumchen). 

Gruß
Sven

PS: Wie baut man eigentlich solch einen Pflanzenfilter? Reicht es aus, wenn ich in das Plastebecken Kies schütte (Körnergröße 0-2mm) und dort Schilfgras reinsetze. Das Wasser würde ich dann von unten in das Becken pumpen. An einer definierten Stelle soll es dann überlaufen und über einen kleinen Bachlauf in den Teich fließen. Ginge das so? Oder müsste ich da noch irgendwelche Kammern einbauen?


----------



## stepp64 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen (neuer Beitrag)*

Hat denn keiner einen Vorschlag oder eine Meinung, ob mein Teich so gehen würde? Sonnabend ist doch schon übermorgen und da hätte ich ganz gerne noch eure Meinungen zu gehört, bevor ich anfange. Danke nochmals.

Sven


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

hast Du Dir mal den Fachbeitrag bezüglich Teichprofil durchgelesen?
Ich weiß, bei dieser Größe wirds mit dem 30° runtergehen schwierig. 
Deshalb kann ich die Entscheidung, Terrassen bauen zu wollen auch nachvollziehen.
Aber, für 40 und auch 60cm Tiefe gibt es nicht sooviele Pflanzen, also ist eine größere Ausdehnung dieser Zone höchstens dafür gut, dass die Wassertemperatur im Sommer schneller steigt und im Herbst gibt es dann unnötig starke Temperaturschwankungen zwischen Tag und Nacht. 
Ich würde sie also nicht zu groß bauen und mit Unterwasserpflanzen besetzen.
Außerdem würde ich eine ausgedehnte "Sumpfzone" mit verschiedenen Tiefen bis max. 30cm bauen und dann recht flott nach unten gehen. Also mach sie nicht zu schmal!
Der tiefste Punkt sollte so groß wie möglich sein, denn das bringt Volumen und damit Stabilität ins System.
Vielleicht schaust Du Dich schon mal bei www.seerosenfarm.de oder www.nymphaion.de oder irgendwo anders nach einer Seerose um.
Danach richtet sich die Tiefe der dafür vorgesehen Pflanzzone (auf die wird dann der Eimer gestellt - das also noch mit einrechnen!), es sei denn, sie soll ins ganz tiefe.

Wenn der obere Bereich flach genug gegraben wird (Sumpfzone), dann wird es dort weniger Probleme mit abbrechenden Kanten etc. geben. Da es in der Tiefe Lehmboden ist, sollte es halten. 
Was kommt unter die Folie? Der blanke Boden? Dann hilft nur gründlich nach allen möglichen Steinen absuchen. Besser wäre eine dünne Lage Sand oder Vlies!

Hast Du schon darüber nachgedacht, was Du als Substrat einbringen willst? Wenn Du auf einen Filter verzichten möchtest, dann müssen die Bakkis irgendwo anders ihr Quartier aufschlagen. Die Pflanzen wollen ihre Wurzeln auch in "irgendwas" stecken...
ich würde lehmigen Sand oder einfach Sand vorschlagen. Der lehmhaltige "Verlegesand" hilft den Pflanzen in den ersten Monaten, denn im Lehm sind einige Nährstoffe gespeichert. In Kies oder puren Sand könnten sie die erste Zeit etwas mickern.
Bei Kies bleibt das Problem des vermodderns... Mulm setzt sich in den Hohlräumen ab und ernährt so die Algen. 

Zum Bau von Pflanzenfiltern solltest Du über die Suchfunktion fündig werden. 
"Pflanzenfilter" "Pflanzfilter" "Bodenfilter" .... versuchs mal.


----------



## stepp64 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe mir diese Woche die Fachbeiträge von StefanS zum Auffrischen ein zweites mal durchgelesen. Das ganze hatte ich ja schon mal im Herbst gelesen, hatte aber im Winter wenig Zeit mich mit dem Teichprojekt intensiv zu beschäftigen. 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, würdest du den Bereich den ich 30-50cm tief machen wollte eher nur max. 30cm besser 10-20cm machen? Ist ja auch kein Problem, muss ich weniger schaufeln  In diesem Bereich sollen ja die ganzen Pflanzen stehen, so dass man von der Terasse aus als erstes den Teich sieht (direkt an der Terasse wollte ich eigentlich keine Pflanzen haben) und dann soll es in den Pflanzenbereich übergehen. Dahinter dann im trockenen Gräser oder Sträucher etc. Dann werde ich heute Abend das noch mal etwas umzeichnen, den tiefen Bereich etwas in die Länge ziehen und den Sumpfbereich größer gestalten.

Den Lehmboden wollte ich mit ca. 5cm Sand aufschütten, darauf dann der Flies. An den Steilhängen eventuell doppelt Flies (oder dickeren) da dort ja kein Sand hält. Dann die Folie (1,0-1,2mm). Als Substrat wollte ich ebenfalls Sand nehmen (Körnung 0-2mm). Eventuell mit dem Lehm aus dem Aushub vermischt (20% Lehm, Rest Sand). Wäre das in Ordnung? Dieses Substrat wollte ich dann an allen Ebenen Flächen (also Boden im Tiefbereich, Sumpfzohne und Mittelzohne) ca 3-5 cm tief aufbringen. Dort rein sollen dann die Pflanzen. Seerosen hätte ich in solche Pflanzkörbe gesetzt und in einer Tiefe von ca. 50-60cm platziert. Wäre das denn so in Ordnung?

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen in Bezug auf den Kauf der Folien und Pflanzen. Kann man Folie/Flies aus dem Baumarkt empfehlen oder sollte ich dies lieber im iNet bestellen? Der Preis wäre erst mal zweitrangig, wichtig wäre mir die Qualität der angebotenen Folien. Soll ja einige Jahre halten.

Als nächstes kämen dann noch die Pflanzen. Auch hier die Frage Baumarkt oder iNet? Oder wäre Dehner besser (ist nicht alzu weit weg von uns)?  

So dass wären erst mal wieder meine Fragen. Bis demnächst.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

ich habe Dein Thema gerade mal in die Teichbauecke verschoben.
Ist ja nun doch eher eine Planung drauß geworden... so gehts zwischen den Vorstellungen der Neumitglieder nicht unter. 



> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, würdest du den Bereich den ich 30-50cm tief machen wollte eher nur max. 30cm besser 10-20cm machen?


Jepp. Allerdings mußt Du bei den Tiefenangaben noch die Substratdicke dazurechnen!
Schau doch mal in der Pflanzendatenbank oder bei www.nymphaion.de nach den Pflanzen für die verschiedenen Zonen. Allerdings erreichen die meisten Pflanzen die angegebenen max. Tiefe nur bei sehr nährstoffreichem Wasser - und das will ja keiner!

Wenn es keine Sicherheitsbedenken gibt, könntest Du direkt an der Terasse steil nach unten gehen. Oder vielleicht ein überhängendes Ufer bauen, ähnlich wie es Karsten schon so oft hier gezeigt hat.

Das Substrat klingt ok, nur Mutterboden sollte auf keinen Fall im Teich landen. Gleiches gilt für die Teicherde der Gartencenter.  

Setz die Seerosen lieber in einen dieser schwarzen Mörteleimer. Da ist dann auch ein recht stabiler Henkel dran, an denen man sie ab und an rausholen kann. 
Seerosen sind Starkzehrer - sollen sie reichlich blühen, brauchen sie viel "Futter". Meist mehr als ihnen der Teich bieten kann. Daher sollte man sie im Frühjahr mit mineralischem Dünger in Form von Düngelkegeln versorgen, oder gleich Hornspäne unter das Substrat mischen. Und damit dieser Dünger nicht im Teichwasser landet, nimmt man geschlossene Gefäße.  
Organische Dünger in Form von Kompost oder Mist führen zum verfaulen der Rhizome.
Leider ist Dein Teich relativ klein, sonst hätte ich Dir einen Seerosenableger zukommen lassen. Nur ist sie ein Monster und damit ungeeignet. :?

Pflanzen kann man eigentlich überall mitnehmen. Nur die Erde, die anhaftet sollte unbedingt abgespült werden. Sie enthält zuviele Nährstoffe und darüber freuen sich nur die Algen.
Ich habe schon bei OBI, Dehner, Toom und www.nymphaion.de gekauft.
Bei letzterem sind die Pflanzen nicht im Gewächshaus vorgetrieben. Sie sind optisch also weniger, machen sich aber innerhalb kürzester Zeit dann. Bei vielen vorgetriebenen Pflanzen hat man dagegen das Problem, dass die Pfl. nach dem einsetzen den "Schock" erstmal durch Blätterabwerfen etc. verdauen.
Auch sie berappeln sich wieder... aber einen Vorteil bringen sie nicht. 

Folie habe ich aus dem Baumarkt. Bin auch ganz zufrieden damit. Wer was richtig gutes möchte, kauft z.B. bei www.naturagart.de (hat aber auch seinen Preis) oder nimmt EPDM statt PVC.
Wobei es jetzt soo warm wird, dass sich auch PVC problemlos in der Sonne verlegen läßt!
Ansonsten hatten hier auch schon andere nach einer Bezugsquelle gefragt. 
Leider find ich es nicht mehr. :?



Ich hoffe, Du versorgst uns mit Bildern von der Baustelle.


----------



## stepp64 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Annett,

na ok, ich werde deine Ratschläge befolgen und die Baumaterialien weiterhin im Baumarkt holen. Ist halt doch schöne, wenn man es gleich mitnehmen kann. Ich hoffe ich bekomme die Folie noch ins Auto. Aber erst mal sehen wie weit wir morgen kommen. Die Pflanzen werde ich dann wohl auch dort holen. Bestimmte Wünsche habe ich ja noch nicht. Hauptsache es blüht und wächst und reinigt das Wasser ohne die Folie zu zerstören.

Heute habe ich auch das alte Becken entfernt. Dort hatte ich ja auch ein paar Pflanzen drinn. Keine Ahnung was ich damals gekauft hatte. Ich hab jedenfalls die ganze Teicherde, welche ich damals benutzt hatte  entfernt und die Triebe aus dem ganzen Wurzelwust herausgepuzzelt. Diese sitzen nun in einem Sandbett mit ein wenig Wasser und warten auf den neuen Teich. Hoffe sie überleben das.

Na klar bekommt ihr Fotos, wenn das unbedingt gewünscht wird  . Anbei schon mal das erste von heute Abend. Hier ist nun die Form zu erkennen, wie die Ausmaße werden sollen. Rungsrum (außer an der Terrasse) plane ich auf einer Breite von ca 50-60 cm die Flachwasserzone mit max 25 cm Tiefe. Dann soll es ab in die Tiefe auf ca. 1m gehen. Die Seerose werde ich in einen solchen Kübel setzen. Wenn der auf dem Grund steht würde si ja ungefähr 70cm unter Wasser sein. Ist das i.O. oder soll ich noch eine etwas höhere Stelle für den Kübel planen (80cm)?

Das wars erst mal. Am WE gibt es dann wieder ein paar Bilder und sicher wieder Fragen.

Einen schönen Abend
Sven


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

es kommt auf die Seerose an, die Du haben möchtest... kauf diese bitte nicht im Baumarkt. Oftmals bekommt man da nur schnellwachsende Hybriden angeboten. Das bedeutet u.U. jedes Jahr einen Kampf mit den wuchernden Rhizomen... oder der Teich verschwindet unter den vielen Blättern. 

Du könntest z.B. nehmen: '__ Marliacea Chromatella' - bei mir überhaupt nicht wuchernd, 'Amabilis', 'Fabiola' usw. Schau mal in die beiden weiter oben genannten Websites.
Allerdings wäre bei Dir wohl eher ein Halbzwerg zu empfehlen, der nicht gleich 1 oder 2m² beansprucht, und da sind 70cm schon wieder ziemlich viel. :?
Das beste ist, Du suchst Dir die Sorte aus, die von der Tiefe her passt oder Du stellst halt noch was unter den Kübel, damit es passt. 
Oder halt doch eine etwas höhere Stelle mit einbauen. Es ist Deine Entscheidung. Die kann und möchte ich Dir auch nicht abnehmen. 
Nur, je tiefer die Sorte stehen kann, desto wüchsiger ist sie im Normalfall auch.

Ist eigentlich ein "Wasserspiel" geplant? Die Seerose mag absolut keine nassgespritzen Blätter - das sollte man immer bei der Standortwahl von beidem beachten!


----------



## stepp64 (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Einen schönen guten Abend,

heute haben wir nun wie die Weltmeister gebuddelt. Ich dachte eigentlich nicht, das wir das an einem Tag schaffen. Aber zu zweit geht das eben alles flotter von der Hand. An der tiefsten Stelle stießen wir bei 1,15m auf Grundwasser! Jedenfalls sickerte dort ganz leicht das Wasser hindurch und weichte den gesamten Boden auf. Wir haben dann aufgehört tiefer zu gehen. Stört das Grundwasser irgendwie? Ist wirklich nur leicht feucht der Boden und ein wenig matschig. Das tiefe Loch ist nun ca. 1,20m x 0,70m. Denke das ist so in Ordnung. Sieht halt mächtig nach Loch aus, weniger nach Teich :? Da ich den Randbereich ca. 40-60 cm breit gemacht habe und max 25cm tief, hoffe ich, das man das Loch wenn Wasser drin ist nicht mehr so doll wahrnimmt. Hier nun aber erst mal die versprochenen Bilder:

@Annett: Sofern ich das mit dem Minibachlauf baue, werde ich wohl kein weiteres Wasserspiel einplanen. Dann sollte das mit der Seerose ja kein Problem sein. Diese soll dann übrigens auf das kleine Podest welches ca. 60cm tief liegt.

So für heute ist erst mal Feierabend, ist ja auch schon dunkel draußen 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Elfriede (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

es ist erstaunlich, was Ihr heute geschafft habt. Trotzdem würde ich noch einmal zur Schaufel greifen und den Seerosenpodest noch weiter nach vor ziehen, denn jede Schaufel Erde, die Du jetzt noch herausholst vergrößert das Wasservolumen im Teich und trägt somit zur Stabilität des Wassers bei. Außerdem wird dadurch der "Locheffekt" abgeschwächt und wird eine spätere, eventuell einmal notwendige  Arbeit im Tiefenbereich wesentlich erleichtern. Die Pflanzzone muss durchaus nicht überall gleich breit sein. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich noch dazu überwinden ein wenig zu buddeln, der Teich wird es Dir später danken.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Guten Morgen Sven,

ein hübsches Loch habt Ihr da gebuddelt.
Das was Elfriede schreibt, ging mir gestern abend auch schon durch den Kopf.... es war allerdings schon etwas spät. 

Ich würde die erste Stufe hier und da etwas tiefer/breiter machen und dafür stellenweise die zweite noch nach unten vertiefen.
Auch das Podest für die Seerose ist reichlich groß.
Holt Euch ruhig jetzt schon den Eimer aus dem Baumarkt (der muss sowieso ausstinkern) und stellt ihn probehalber mal hin.
Dann seht Ihr auch, wieviel Platz Ihr wirklich braucht und was noch zugunsten des Volumens weg kann.

Wenn wirklich mal einer absichtlich oder unabsichtlich in dem Loch ist... mit rutschiger Folie... er kommt da so wie es jetzt ist vielleicht nicht mehr raus! Oder geht das jetzt ohne Probleme?
Sonst wäre die Lösung entweder eine weitere Stufe unterhalb des Podests oder zwei stabile Auflagepunkte für eine lange Leiter, die man quer über den Teich legen kann. 
Wenn man sportlich ist, geht es sicherlich auch so wie es jetzt ist.  

Denk daran, dass auf die Pflanzenzonen noch das Substrat kommt. Minimum sind da 5cm, besser wären wohl für manche Pflanzen 10. Die mußt Du bei der Grabtiefe noch draufrechnen...

Solange das "Grundwasser" nur den Boden durchfeutet ist es kein Problem.
Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Nachbarn mit Schachtbrunnen, der Euch sagen kann, wie der Stand sonst ist.
Bei uns war es letztes Frühjahr 1m höher!! Ich konnte es mit der Hand schon im Brunnen berühren. 

EDIT: Schau mal, was ich gerade gefunden habe.... http://www.wasserpflanzengärtnerei.de/index.html  (ich hatte das Auto mit Werbung schon mal in Radefeld gesichtet)
Aber die Preise sind um einiges höher als bei www.nymphaion.de  Schade!


----------



## stepp64 (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Guten Abend,

ich hätte natürlich heute früh auch mal in das Forum schauen sollen, dann hätte ich eure Tipps sich heute noch mit eingebaut. Ihr habt ja wie immer recht. Das "Loch" hätte etwas größer sein können und wenn ich an der Stelle wo die Seerose hin soll keine tiefere Terrasse gehabt hätte wäre es ja auch in Ordnung gewesen. Ihr merkt es sicher schon, er schreibt in der Vergangenheit also hat er die hilfreichen Tipps nicht berücksichtigt und nun geht es nicht mehr.....

Ich konnte es heute morgen natürlich nicht mehr aushalten und habe mich gleich ans Werk gemacht. Heute sollte die Folie rein, da der Wetterbericht meint es soll wieder kälter werden und sogar Regnen  

Als erstes haben wir heute morgen den Teich ausnivelliert und einen kleinen Graben als zukünftige Saugsperre um den Teich gezogen. Obwohl ich es eigentlich anders machen wollte (weis aber noch nicht wie) werde ich in diesen Graben wohl erst mal Kies und Feldsteine legen. Eventuell fällt mir ja noch was besseres ein (Beton und flache Natursteine darauf? k.A.) Hinter diesen Graben sollen ja zum Teil auch noch Pflanzen bzw Gräser etc. (jedenfalls was für normalen Erdboden).

Dann haben wir uns eine Sandburg gebaut   (jedenfalls kam es uns so vor). Wir hatten gestern noch 12 Säcke (300kg) Spielsand für die Sandkiste gekauft. Dieser kam nun als dünne Schicht ca. 2cm überall hin wo er hielt. Auf dem Boden sind ca. 10cm von dem Sand. Das sah dann schon ganz gut aus  

Nun den Fließ eingebracht. Natürlich hatten wir viel zu viel gekauft und somit sind jetzt überall zwei Lagen von dem Fließ drin. Das sollte also halten. Beim einbringen merkte ich schon das das mit den Falten bei der Folie noch lustig werden wird.

Na gut nun noch die Folie. Die hatten wir ca. 2 Stunden in der Sonne liegen. Sie war dann angenehm weich und auch noch nicht so sehr heiß. Gekauft hatten wir gestern 8x8 Meter 1mm starke PVC-Folie. Ich dacht das wäre viel zu viel. Ging aber doch ganz gut auf. Soviel blieb nicht übrig. Bei dieser Bauform des Teiches waren Falten ja vorprogrammiert. Das es dann so viele wurden, hat mich doch überrascht. Wenn ihr noch einen Tip habt wie ich es besser machen könnte, würde ich morgen noch ein wenig daran herumziehen. Ansonsten würde ich es so lassen. AUf dem Boden habe ich schon mal ca. 10cm von diesem Spielsand geschüttet. Wäre dieser Sand als Substrat in Ordnung oder sollte ich den noch mit etwas von meinen Sand/Lehmboden vermischen? Oder mit ein wenig feinem Kies (0-2mm)?

Nächste Woche will ich nun die Pflanzen bestellen/kaufen. Auf was muss ich denn dabei achten? Ich habe ja schon gelesen, dass __ Schilf, Bambus und diese Rohrputzer die Folie zerstechen können. Woran erkennt man denn solche Pflanzen, welche so garstig sind? Machen alle Rizhome so etwas oder gilt dies nur bei den genannten Pflanzen? Sind eigentlich alle Teichpflanzen winterhart? Wie kommt man nach ein paar Jahren an die Pflanzen denn noch ran, wenn man sie mal ausdünnen möchte? Ich hab da noch nicht so die Vorstellungen. Machen denn solche Pflanzmatten Sinn? Sollte ich die noch reinhängen um die Falten etwas zu vertuschen?

So nun noch die versprochenen Bilder und dann hoffe ich, dass ihr mir bei den Pflanzen noch ein paar Tipps geben könnt  

Ciao 
Sven

PS: Ach so, die erste Terrasse ist jetzt übrigens ca 13cm tief. Die zweite ca. 23. Wenn ich also 5-8cm Substrat aufschütte lande ich bei 5-8cm und 15-18cm Klingt doch ganz gut, oder.


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

ich hoffe Du hast die Folie noch nicht eingekürzt?!
Die Folie sollte eh erst nach einigen Wochen auf Endlänge gekürzt werden.
Am Besten läßt man selbst da noch etwas mehr stehen und wartet eine Frostperiode ab. Es setzt und hebt sich immer irgendwas. 
Die Falten wurde ich zu größeren zusammenraffen und diese dann sehr ordentlich glätten. (Ähnlich dem ordentlichen einpacken von Geschenken.  )
Zur Not kann man sie dann noch mit dem passendem Kleber verschweißen. Aber dann muss sie wirklich 100% richtig liegen!

Übrigens, wir glauben nicht daran, dass es bei uns die nächsten Tage regnet. [DLMURL="http://wetter.t-online.de/index_cms.php?day=0&detail=K14374315"]Hier am Flughafen[/DLMURL] scheint eine Wetterscheide zu sein. Entweder es regnet im Südraum oder im Nordraum von L.E.
Nur bei uns gibts dann Wind und Krach.. mehr nicht. Das können auch die Besucher des Forumstreffens bestätigen. Der Hagelschlag im Juni 2006 ging an uns schadlos vorbei.

Den Sand im Tiefbereich würde ich dünner machen. Dort reichen auch 5cm, denn die UW-Pflanzen werden sich auch damit begnügen.

Es ist so unglaublich schwierig manche Dinge per Tastatur auszudrücken, wenn man sie auch mit zwei Handgriffen zeigen könnte. 
Bezüglich Randgestaltung schau mal hier rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2944
oder hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017

Ich wollte diese Woche zu der in oberen Beitrag verlinkten Wasserpflanzengärtnerei (sagt Dir Althen etwas?). Vielleicht kann man sich dort verabreden und nebenbei ein paar der Fragen zur Randgestaltung/Bepflanzung klären?!
Für Selbstabholer gelten wohl andere Preise als die auf der HP.
Bei der Auswahl sind sie laut HP auch behilflich. Was will man mehr?  
Im Baumarkt wird das Sortiment schon wieder schmaler und vor allem sehen die Reste auch entsprechend aus...

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind alle Teichpflanzen winterhart bzw. überwintern so im Teich, dass sie im neuen Jahr auch wieder auftauchen.
Bambus gehört absolut nicht in den Teich und daneben eigentlich nur mit Wurzelsperre.
Bezüglich weitere Infos zu Pflanzen kannst Du auch mal in die - defekter Link entfernt - schauen. 
Die Ufermatten z.B. von Naturagart machen Sinn, wenn man nach dem Substrateinbau immer noch zuviel Folie sieht. Allerdings müßte das Substrat dann teilweise vorübergehend wieder raus, denn es gehört eher auf die Matten.
Normal wird die Folie auch relativ schnell von alleine grünlich (ein kurzer Algenteppich). Das saubere schwarz hat man nur vorübergehend.

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## stepp64 (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Mahlzeit,

ich hatte zwar eben schon eine ganze Antwort geschrieben, aber irgendwie ist die nun plötzlich nicht mehr da (war auch noch nicht gesendet). Also noch mal...

Die Folie musste ich aus Platzgründen schon etwas kürzen, da ich sonst nicht mehr durch den Garten gekommen wäre und der Folienrest bereits auf den Beeten lag. Es sind aber immernoch ca. 60-80cm ringsherum zusätzlich vorhanden. Das sollte doch reichen, Oder? Ich werde nachher noch ein wenig an der Folie herumziehen. So ganz gefällt mir das noch nicht und im Moment ist sie ja schön weich.

Zu der Gärtnerei in Althen wollten wir auch fahren. Auch wenn es dort etwas teurer ist, man spart dafür das Porto und wer weiss wie die Pflanzen mit der Post ankommen!? Die Idee sich dort zu treffen find ich Klasse. Wir wollten morgen oder Mittwoch dort hin. Wobei Mittwoch muß ich noch zu Roger Waters    Dann müssten die Pflanzen halt noch im Bottich bleiben bis sie in den Teich können. Ich kann dich ja mit in meine Skypekontaktliste nehmen, dann können wir uns den Termin ja auch über Skype ausmachen.

Ab welcher Tiefe schützt denn das Wasser die Folie vor der UV-Strahlung? 

Könnte ich den Teich denn jetzt schon bis zu den Pflanzenzonen volllaufen lassen? Auf den Boden wollt ich ja keine Pflanzen setzen, höchstens __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest. Die sollen wohl von selbst dorthin sinken und dann anwurzeln. Ist das richtig oder sollte ich mit dem Wasser noch warten, bis ich die Pflanzen habe. Im Moment ist der Teich noch trocken.

Bringt es was wenn ich 56 Liter Aquariumwasser zum anlassen des Teiches mit hineinschütte? Letzter Wasserwechsel im Aquarium war vor ca. 5 Wochen.

Tschüß erst mal, muß jetzt meine Folie zupfen gehen  

Sven


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

anskypen geht - aber bitte nur schriftlich... das Headset liegt immer irgendwo rum, aber nie dort, wo Frau es braucht und dann bricht immer Panik aus.   
Allerdings kann ich für morgen gar nichts versprechen. . Mittwoch vormittag weiß ich auch noch nicht, da ich arbeitsmäßig die beiden Tage auf Abruf stehen darf. Nachmittag geht Mi. auf keinen Fall, da wir dann Hobelspäne für unsere Vierbeiner abholen wollen.
(ansonsten schick ich Dir meine Handynr. per PN, da bin ich immer erreichbar)

Heute war ich im Dehner in Halle. Die letzte akzeptable Wasserschwertlilie, ein Wasserhahnenfuss und eine __ blaue Gauklerblume sind neben den Steckkartoffeln und anderen Sachen in den Korb gehüpft. 
Na mal sehen, ob die Gärtnerei mehr zu bieten hat - vor allem an __ Iris. 

OT: Dafür wäre ich bei den Zimmer-Orchideen fast wieder schwach geworden. /OT

So, muss gleich zum Zahnarzt. :? 

Viel Erfolg beim Falten glätten.


----------



## stepp64 (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Einen schönen guten Abend,

warum hab ich mir das nur angetan? So ne blöde Idee - einen Teich bauen - kein Problem. Ging ja auch bis hierher, aber nun kommen die Pflanzen. Wo ich doch von der Fauna (oder wars Flora) so gar keine Ahnung habe. Lieber löte ich 20 SMD-ICs auf ne Leiterplatte  Aber na gut: wat mut, dat mut.

Ich sitze nun schon 2 Stunden mit meiner Frau über den Pflanzkatalogen und wir wissen immer noch nicht, welche Pflanzen wir uns morgen kaufen wollen. OK in die Tiefe will ich __ Hornkraut werfen damit es schön viel Sauerstoff bildet. Aber was nun ans Ufer stellen? Schön solls aussehen und natürlich (wobei ich langsam glaube bei meiner Teichform nix natürliches mehr hinzubekommen....). Auch hätten wir gerne einige höhere Pflanzen so 80-120cm. Davor dann halt die niedrigeren. Die sitzen dann aber schon wieder tiefer. Oder seh ich das alles schon wieder zu verbissen? Was nimmt man denn nun und wieviel? Ich glaube wir fahren erst mal nach Althen und lassen uns beraten. Die werden uns schon was mitgeben für den Anfang. Bild vom Teich hab ich ausgedruckt und dann schaun wir mal.

Hier nun noch das heutige Foto. Ich habe 20 Säcke Verlegesand rings herum verteilt und den Teich bis an die unterste Ufergrenze geflutet. Nun weis ich zwar nicht wie ich den Boden bepflanzen soll, aber irgendwo stand ja auch das das Hornkraut absinkt und sich dann da unten irgendwo seinen Halt sucht. Hoffen wir mal, dass das so stimmt. Den Rest will ich dann morgen bzw. übermorgen bepflanzen. Wie kommt man eigentlich an die Pflanzen wieder ran, wenn der Teich voll ist? Kann man später einfach auf das Substrat treten oder rutscht man da ab? 

Bis dahin waren es übrigens erst 1000 Liter Wasser. Hätte eigentlich mehr erwartet.

So, nun überschlaf ich das noch mal. Bis morgen

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hi Sven,

ich schick Dir gleich noch die PN - Server wollte ja eben nicht mehr so wirklich. 

Macht Euch nicht so fertig wegen der Pflanzen! Ist wirklich halb so wild...
Wenn Ihr vor den höheren Pflanzen niedrigere haben möchtet, dann geht das z.B. mit halb untergetauchten Arten, wie vers. Hahnenfüße.

Nehmt bitte kein __ Schilfrohr und keinen großen __ Rohrkolben! Das kann schief gehen... muss allerdings nicht. 

Solange die Schrägen nicht zu doll sind, kann man schon einigermaßen auf dem Substrat herumlaufen.
UW-Pflanzen bindet man einfach an einen Stein und wirft sie an ihren Platz. Natürlich kann man auch in den Teich steigen und sie einpflanzen (Luft anhalten nicht vergessen!  ).

Na dann vielleicht bis Morgen. Ich weiß leider immer noch nicht, ob und wann ich arbeitstechnisch gebraucht werde.


----------



## stepp64 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Guten Morgen,

wollt mal noch schnell vor dem zu Bett gehen meinen gestern bepflanzten Teich zeigen. Hoffe das ist so in Ordnung. Der Teich tritt übrigens rechts bei der Wiese über, dort wo Wasser in dem Graben ist. An der Terrasse sind noch ca. 3-5cm Luft. Dort könnten also auch Pflanzen hin die lieber nur ab und zu mal im nassen stehen wollen, oder ich müsste an der Wiese noch etwas unterfüttern, damit er wieder "waagerecht" wird. Mal schauen.

@Annett: Anbei noch die Pflanze von der ich dir erzählte. Da hab ich jetzt ca. 15 Ableger mit eingebuddelt. Kannst du erkennen was das ist? Hoffentlich kein "Teichunkraut" 

Gute Nacht
Sven


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hi Sven,

das könnte eine Minze (englische?) sein... wie gesagt könnte!
Wenn sich hier keiner dazu meldet (wer liest schon noch alle Beiträge täglich  ), dann stell es einfach nochmal in die Pflanzenecke zur Pflanzenbestimmung.

Such mal mit dem Begriff Überlauf o.ä. - da sollten einige Threads vorhanden sein. Evtl. ist was passendes bei. Ich habe meinen gestern auch "zugebaut".... muss mal schaun, wie ich das Problem jetzt löse. 

Muss jetzt leider erstmal los. Melde mich sicher später nochmal!


----------



## stepp64 (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo,

viel ist diese WE leider nicht passiert, da mir im Moment die benötigten Baustoffe für meinen Wasserfall fehlen. Mein Sohn hat sich aber am WE breitschlagen lassen und unter meinen Anweisungen mit Photoshop etwas "herumgezaubert"  

Auf dem Foto seht ihr nun also einen Mischmasch aus Zukunft und Gegenwart  

Alles was unter Wasser ist, wurde nicht verändert. Auch die Holzterrasse links unten im Bild und das Kiesufer davor ist auch im Moment so angelegt. Der Rest ist gemogelt. Ich finde aber man kann sich ganz gut vorstellen, wie es mal aussehen könnte. Wie würdet ihr denn die Ecke mit dem Wasserfall gestalten? Der Steinhaufen gefällt mir nicht wirklich (@Annett: Ist übrigens dein Steinhaufen  ). Ob da ein kleine Mauer besser aussähe? Bin im Moment noch am abwägen was besser wirkt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## stepp64 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo,

da ja hier immer alle auf aktuelle Fotos scharf sind, möchte ich heute mal wieder ein paar einstellen. Inzwischen ist einiges passiert. Ich habe die Umrandung meines Kiesweges fertig und erst mal nur Splitt eingefüllt (hatte ich noch übrig). Den Kies muss ich erst noch bestellen. Links vom Weg ist ein Beet neu entstanden (dort lag während des Teich bauens der Aushub).
 

Nun aber die aktuellen Bilder. Links hinten ist mein Hochbeet entstanden. Es ist aber noch keine Erde drin (die liegt noch auf dem Rasen in den BigPacks). In die Erde sollen ja zwei Maurerwannen mit Lava und __ Schilf, was dann den Bodenfilter ergeben soll. Weiterhin soll ein kleines 60 Liter Fass mit Edelstahlsieb als Vorfilter  eingesetzt werden. Das werde ich dann in den nächsten Tagen angehen.
 

Hier im Bild vorne entsteht noch ein Beet. Dort sollen Gräser (Pampas?) und Horstbildender Bambus rein (treibt der wirklich nicht?). Eventuell habt ihr aber noch einen Tipp was man da auch anpflanzen könnte. Soll halt max. 1,50m hoch werden und ein wenig als Sichtschutz dienen.
 

Und hier noch ein Bild aus einer anderen Perspektive:
 

Das wars dann erst mal wieder. Bilder vom Filterbau gibt es in den nächsten Tagen in meinem anderen Thread.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## sigfra (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven...

ich muß schon sagen... sieht doch top aus...  

wenn dann noch alles fertig angelgt ist...  sieht dann bestimmt super aus...

und danke schon mal für die kommenden Bilder...


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

es geht voran,

hast du schön hinbekommen, gefällt mir.

zu deinen Pflanzfragen gibt es bestimmt bessere Ratgeber, wie mich...


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

na so langsam wirds doch was... 

Bezüglich Pflanzen. Hast Du schon mal über Miscanthus (Chinaschilf) nachgedacht? Das gibts in unzähligen Sorten/Größen/Farbvarianten, sodass auch für Euren Geschmack etwas dabei sein sollte. Ich hab ein relativ großes (in regenreichen Sommern >2m hoch).
Meine Ma hatte mal ein dezent quer gestreiftes, das sah wirklich hübsch aus und wurde nicht so hoch. 
Im Winter muss man nur die Stiele stehen lassen, damit es nicht in die Stengel regnen kann. 

__ Pampasgras hingegen verträgt im Winter keine Staunässe... die Blätter sollten wohl als Schopf zusammengebunden werden, damit die Mitte trocken bleibt. Ich wußte es damals nicht und hatte im nächsten Frühjahr keins mehr. 
Ein horstbildender Bambus sitzt bei mir direkt am Teich, aber ich denke daran oft mit Bauchschmerzen. Heute würde ich ihn nur noch mit Wurzelsperre setzen, obwohl er bisher keinen Anstalten macht, Ausläufer zu schieben.

Als nicht grasartige Pflanzen könnte ich noch winterharten __ Hibiskus oder __ Sommerflieder empfehlen. Beide krümmeln aber eben auch zeitweise ins Wasser.


----------



## Kiki (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo !


> Hast Du schon mal über Miscanthus (Chinaschilf) nachgedacht? Das gibts in unzähligen Sorten/Größen/Farbvarianten, sodass auch für Euren Geschmack etwas dabei sein sollte. Ich hab ein relativ großes (in regenreichen Sommern >2m hoch).


Laß da bloß die Finger von !:beeten: 
Habe ich auch im Garten, kommt auf den Boden an wo er steht. Unser Miscanthus ist etw 4m hoch im Sommer. Der verbreitet sich sehr schnell und sie Rhizomen mußt du mit einer Sperre eingrenzen sonst gehen die überall durch. 
Ich habe unseren in diesem Sommer geteilt. Mit Klappspaten und Spaltaxt 
Das war ´ne Aktion, überleg es dir besser vorher.


----------



## Manuela (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Sven,

da hast Du dir ja viel mühe gegeben.

 



Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Kiki.

4m hoch?  Da hast Du wohl das Riesenchinaschilf erwischt. 
Unseres wird zwar langsam mehr, bleibt aber sehr horstig und würde nie und nimmer 4m schaffen...


----------



## Kiki (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ich wollt mich und meinen Teichbau auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo !
In unserem alten Garten wurde es auch nur so ca 2m hoch und eher spärlich.
Als wir umgezogen sind haben wir es mitgenommen,und seit dem wächst das "Zeug" wie verrückt.
Also denke ich mal das es am Boden liegt.Früher hatten wir Sandboden und jetzt eher lehmigen.
Auf Wunsch kann ich dir ja mal ein Foto schicken.


----------

